# Buddy taping fingers and toes



## williams9

When can buddy taping fingers and toes be coded with 29550 in the Emergency Room?


----------



## btadlock1

If the buddy happens to be an ER doctor...is this a riddle?


----------



## btadlock1

29550 is only for toes - 29280 is for fingers or hand. To seriously answer your question, Guidelines for strapping/casting state: If cast application or strapping is provided as an initial service in which no other procedure or treatment (eg, surgical repair, reduction of fracture, or joint dislocation) is performed or is expected to be performed by a physician rendering the initial care only, use the casting, strapping and/or supply code 99070 in addition to an E/M code as appropriate.


----------



## williams9

*Buddy taping toes*

Can buddy taping of the toes be charged as strapping toe 29550 if the patient is only diagnosed with contusion of the toe; no fx?  In some cases, the nurse is doing the buddy taping.  I just want clarification when it can be charged.


----------



## eadun2000

williams9 said:


> Can buddy taping of the toes be charged as strapping toe 29550 if the patient is only diagnosed with contusion of the toe; no fx?  In some cases, the nurse is doing the buddy taping.  I just want clarification when it can be charged.



yes you can.. if the doc does it you can do it on the pro side... if the nurse does it, it is picked up on the facility side.  Just to clarify, if the doc does it, it is picked up on both the pro and fac side.


----------

